

Bitcoinfs: A minimal full Bitcoin node in F# - homeroot
https://github.com/bitcoinfs/bitcoinfs

======
rubyrescue
i believe that there is also a full node in Erlang, so it's not the first
functional language client per the blog post. still, very cool!

~~~
lightlike
Also in Haskell:
[https://github.com/haskoin/haskoin](https://github.com/haskoin/haskoin)

~~~
xkarga00
From their README:

    
    
       Features: 
       * [...]
       * Headerchain implementation (Blockchain with headers only)
       * [...]
    

This makes Haskoin more of an SPV client rather than a full-node client.

------
dominotw
Good to see F# on hackernews.

~~~
jacquesm
Agreed, it'd be nicer if it wasn't a spammer though (and a pretty prolific one
at that):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=homeroot](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=homeroot)

~~~
jafaku
Shouldn't submissions and comments stand on their own merit? What does it
matter who submitted it?

~~~
jacquesm
That the 'new' page is only so long and if people flood the new page with
links hoping to gain traction with one of them then it will cause a lot of
good stuff to be lost.

------
DennisP
From the github: "I didn't want any wallet spending functionality"

Sure wish it did everything. This could be a pretty great educational project,
or a nice start to building your own altchain.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://talkera.org/crypto/a-minimal-full-bitcoin-node-
in-f/](http://talkera.org/crypto/a-minimal-full-bitcoin-node-in-f/), which
points to this.

------
billpg
But... but... if its minimal, it can't be full.

~~~
socrates1024
"Full node" has a specific meaning in Bitcoin. It's a node that validates the
entire blockchain and all incoming transactions, and relays transactions to
peers. This is different than a "light" node or just a wallet, neither of
which relay transactions, for example

